# Yates Rows: Supinated or Pronated Grip?



## 33sun33 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hello,

Ive read some conflicting things about whether it is best to use a supinated (which I believe to mean palms facing towards you) or a pronated (palms away i think) grip when doing Yates Rows.  So far I have been doing Yates Rows with my palms facing away from me (pronated), but I also see that a lot of people like to use a supinated grip.

Which is better for back development?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 23, 2006)

33sun33 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Ive read some conflicting things about whether it is best to use a supinated (which I believe to mean palms facing towards you) or a pronated (palms away i think) grip when doing Yates Rows.  So far I have been doing Yates Rows with my palms facing away from me (pronated), but I also see that a lot of people like to use a supinated grip.
> 
> Which is better for back development?



I am pretty sure yates rows are supposed to be done with an underhand grip, I don't know why though...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 23, 2006)

33sun33 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Ive read some conflicting things about whether it is best to use a supinated (which I believe to mean palms facing towards you) or a pronated (palms away i think) grip when doing Yates Rows.  So far I have been doing Yates Rows with my palms facing away from me (pronated), but I also see that a lot of people like to use a supinated grip.
> 
> Which is better for back development?



If you're hands are pronated, it's a Bent-over Row. If they're supinated, it's a Yates Row.  Other than the hand placement, the only real difference is that Yate's Rows are done with a more upright posture.

Oh, and lose the "better for" mindset.  It's a waste of time.


----------



## swordfish (Oct 23, 2006)

contrary to popular belief a true yates row is overhand...


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 23, 2006)

swordfish said:


> contrary to popular belief a true yates row is overhand...



Then why does the "Dorian Yates Row" H.S. machine not have pronated handles?


----------



## fufu (Oct 23, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> Then why does the "Dorian Yates Row" H.S. machine not have pronated handles?



How can you have strictly pronated handles?


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 23, 2006)

fufu said:


> How can you have strictly pronated handles?



It's hard to explain, just trust me lol....

The handles don't go straight across...they slope downward...so it allows a comfortable supinated grip....but to grab it overhanded...ur arms would be internally rotated unnaturally.


----------



## fufu (Oct 23, 2006)

Ohhh I think I see.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## AKIRA (Oct 24, 2006)

swordfish said:


> contrary to popular belief a true yates row is overhand...



<~popular belief

link?


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 24, 2006)

I think a pronated grip stimulates the back a bit more, while a supinated grip stimulates the traps and the biceps.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it was in his book where Dorian explained that by using an underhand grip it put his biceps in a stronger position so he could work his back that much hard before his biceps gave out.


----------



## swordfish (Oct 24, 2006)

quoting my friend from wannabebig, i take his word over many peoples word...


http://www.wannabebigforums.com/sho...6&highlight=contrary+popular+belief+yates+row


at the bottom


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 24, 2006)

swordfish said:


> quoting my friend from wannabebig, i take his word over many peoples word...
> 
> 
> http://www.wannabebigforums.com/sho...6&highlight=contrary+popular+belief+yates+row
> ...



So what's the difference between a yates row and a bent over row?

He said dorian yates tore his bicep so now he does them with a pronated grip.  The yates row isn't whatever dorian feels like doing on tuesday now.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 24, 2006)

I have the answer....



Who the fuck cares?

Do your rows with various grips.  This is a pointless and stupid discussion.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 24, 2006)

As P-Funk said, why on earth does it matter?  If you're not switching up grips, excercises, and your all around routine rather frequently you aren't going to continue to make gains for long periods of time.


----------



## swordfish (Oct 24, 2006)

perhaps the angle at which you do them, yates are much more upright while bent rows are bent over a little more. as sox and p funk has stated it doesnt really matter, vary the angle and the grips.      just be careful with an underhand row, they are quite strenuous on my wrists and somewhat uncomfortable right now( i sprained my wrist a LONG time ago and that is one exercise that is hard to perform)


----------

